# synthetic vs laminated vs wood



## swiler (Oct 30, 2006)

I have my gun narrowed down to the sako 75. Now I must decide between the three stock types: laminate, synthetic or walnut stock. I will use this gun mostly for hunting moose in the fall of the year. The weather could possible turn ugly ... what would be your preferred stock?

Thanks,
Swiler


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I think walnut looks better than any other but for bad weather it just doesn't hold up as well. I like laminates better than most synthetics but they are usually a bit heavier. The hollow sythetics can make a loud hollow sound when slapped againced branches while hunting deep brush and the solid ones weigh about the same as the laminates.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

No need to worry about that Sako 75 synthetic stock making noise. A buddy of mine has one and it makes no more noise than my 2 McMillans or 2 HS Precisions when rubbed against the ground, trees, etc. I like the tacky rubber inserts in the 75's synthetic stock.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Horsager, I've got a laminated stock on my model 70 classic sporter in 270wsm and I'd like to shed some weight off of it. Any suggestions on a good, light stock? Does McMillan or HS offer unpainted stocks so I could save a few bucks and paint it the way I want it? One buddy suggested that I get a RamLine stock but they are ugly and chuby feeling to me. I've also been considering a Hogue but I don't know if it's worth buying the one without the aluminum insert to shed some weight or getting the one with the insert so I don't lose any accuracy. Any experiance with either of the two?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have two McMillans on Winchester 70's. My 26" 300Win SS Classic is 8.25# W/4.5-14x40 VX-III. It has a blind magazine. My 270 SS FWT is 8# W/same scope, but it has a floor-plate. McMillan's lightweight series is called their Edge series, see their website for published weights. I believe you can order them unpainted, PM me for ordering info. The stock on my FWT was a true "drop-in". I took it out of the box and screwed the action into the stock without any bedding. The rifle shoots 140gn Ballistic tips in the .6's-.7's consistantly and TSX's as well as .312, most groups in the .5"-.6 range. If you are in/near the Fargo area you could see them pretty easy.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I really have to agree with the idea that with the improvement of synthetics over the years, woods really don't have that same place in real-world hunting anymore. One tiny scratch on a wood, or even a laminate, leads to moisture getting under the finish and, unless spotted and immediately fixed, will lead to a bubbling of the finish (even if you have a dehumidifier in your safe, as does any reasonable person these days).

As for synthetics making noise...huh? Never heard of that. I'll agree that it makes a different sound than wood, one which might be more noticeable to the human ear at close range, but I really doubt it makes that huge a difference.

Bottom line, wood looks pretty, but it's better to have your action bedded in a nice, inert substance.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

They don't sell synthetic stocks because they look pretty. They sell them because they work!!

I guess it all depends on if you want a show piece or a tool. I have some of both. I do think you should consider synthetics for your "work horse" rifles. I don't think you will be disappointed. IMO they out preform any wood stock out there.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I mention the noise issue because one time while hunting with a partner, we were creeping through some dense cover as quietly as possible trying to get a second look at a buck when my buddy who was carrying my spare rifle (Rem.7400 synthetic carbine) managed to give the stock a little smack againced a dead stick. It made a very unnatural, hollow, plastic sound that I can remember vividly but can't quite explain. But then again that is a cheap P.O.S. stock that I would call a plastic stock not a nice synthetic. I had a Bell & Carlson on a sporterized 98 mauser that was quiet and felt really nice, but the forearm wasn't stiff enough and the gun wouldn't shoot worth a damn until I put it in another stock. I do think that the laminates are just as impervious to weather as the synthetics and they are stiffer & stronger. They're just to freakin' heavy.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

McMillan's are a lightweight foam core with Fiberglass/kevlar/carbon fiber laid over the foam. They are stiff, light, and are inletted very well. Wood still seems quieter when you rub stuff against it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd go synthetic for a serious hunting tool, and walntu for a look pretty gun. Laminates are glorified plywood.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

laminate is prettier but syenthic will take all the bumps and and stuff like that


----------



## runfrumu (Nov 12, 2006)

if you are stand hunting a wood or laminate. if you are going to be doing alot of walking through brush and such, id go with synthetic just for the fact it wont scratch like wood will.


----------

